# Born Blind Sheltie/ Austr. Shep Pup 8 wks. old-MI Shelter



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Poor sweet baby. The world has to be a very frightening place for him. I hope someone can get him out and get him into a very motivated and understanding family. It would seem to me he is at high risk being in a shelter and being so handicapped.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

What a sweet little boy. He will make someone a very loving pet. Hope he gets a forever home soon.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

that poor baby. i hope someone takes him up soon


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

Karen, have you ever contacted www.rollingdogranch.com? All of the animals they take in are very, very special needs, mostly blind. Dogs, horses, etc., all are welcome. Might be an option for this little one...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My cousin adopted a blind/deaf puppy. It was all white too. Is that some type of genetic mutation that causes that, like white cats with blue eyes being deaf?

Poor thing. I hope he finds a forever home.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

There is a genetic link between all white animals with blue eyes and deafness. I'm not aware of a link with blindness, however. Healy almost looks to be albino, given his pink nose and eyes. My sister has a friend whose brother is an albino, and his eyesight is very bad. 

But I'm certainly no genetics expert. I barely remember studying genetics in college.

I sure hope the little guy finds a home that can meet his special needs.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

We have a blind Golden and a deaf white Am Bulldog. They both do exceptionally well. The pup should be in a home with other dogs (or at least one). They follow the other dogs and learn from them. Also, when they're outside and you call the one dog.....both will come running. But if the deaf one is out alone, I have to go where she can see me, or she'd never come when I call.

The blind Golden can run all over the back yard (about 2.5 acres with a pond...and used to have a swimming pool...inground), and never runs into a thing. It's like he has radar. He never fell into the pool either. However, he would walk down the steps and swim around!

If he gets racing around like crazy tho.....and you're in the way...he will barrel into you. But then again....dogs who can see do it too! :lol:

Ellie the deaf girl also does what the others do. She knows what hand signals are but learned mainly from watching what the others did when I'd make a certain motion. We've had her since she was 4 weeks old (rescue). She was cared for by our older Golden girls.

As long as the yard is fenced and he's NEVER allowed off leash except in a very secure area, he'll do just fine.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is adorable and I hope he gets rescued very soon. It must be doubly scary for him not being able to see or hear most things going on.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

this little guy is so much cuter in person. i was able to hold and pet and love him up during my lunch time today. thank god he is in a really good shelter and not in danger of being pts at this time. my only concern for this poor thing is that he is so young, blind and deaf, how frightening, and he was picked up as a stray, i sure hate people sometimes. i told the animal control officer that i saw his listing on petfinder and was just drawn to him even though i could not provide a home for him, (i have 4 dogs and work fulltime, not a good thing for a pup with disabilities) as i was leaving the shelter, she asked "coming back tommorrw?", my response was you bet.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Not all blue eyed white cats are deaf. It depends on the presence of the genes that allow color to develop. When the basic clump of cells that is the beginning of the kittens brain start branching out, the cells responsible for developing the structures for hearing can be diverted along other channels because of the color gene. 

The puppy looks like an albino. I have two great nieces who are albino and their eyesight is very bad.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I believe an email has gone out to a rescue who works with dogs with disablities. Haven't heard back though.

AG, you'd be a great Mom to this pup....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathie lives near this shelter*

Kathie lives near the shelter and stops in to see Healey.
Guess several people have submitted adoption appls. for him.
Will keep you posted as I hear!!!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Thank god....hes so adorable, I just wanna hold him and protect him forever...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Great News!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Ever hear of Fair Ellen? She was a collie that was born blind. Her mom's owner was going to have her PTS when they realized she was blind, but his wife and vet said not to do it. She would not know she was different as she had never seen. Well, they had her many years, she even had pups.

And she NEVER ran into the same thing twice. She could run into a wheel barrow left in the yard and from then on would go "around it" even tho it was no longer there. The ony time she was at a loss was when swimming in a lake. 

I first read about her when I was in high school with Fred Flinstone and Barney Rubble. A couple of years ago i googled her. Want some interesting reading? Google Fair Ellen and read about her.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

update on healey, to my astonishment he is still at the shelter, i went on my lunch monday to play with him and was told he was being adopted later in the day. well for some reason i decided to stop at the shelter today, that adoption fell through so the shelter contacted another applicant, he is so dang cute and sweet. the other applicant has a blind dauchsaund(sp)_i hate the thought of him being in the shelter for another weekend, so i did the only thing i could think of, i filled out an application myself. somehow, someway he will be out by tommorrow afternoon. the shelter has been approached by a couple of blind dog rescues however for some strange reason they do not adopt out to rescues, go figure, the chance to send a pup to experianced people. well if he comes home with me, i am counting on people to please help me get him to a good place. i would love to keep him but i have 4. will let everyone know his status late tommorrow afternoon.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

See if they will give you the names of the rescues who approached them. Once you have the pup, give them a call.


----------

